

Dutch city to experiment with a universal, unconditional 'basic income' - wslh
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/dutch-city-of-utrecht-to-experiment-with-a-universal-unconditional-income-10345595.html

======
thomasrossi
That's super interesting, I believe society can benefit if people could do
only what they like. Nonetheless I would expect some strange transition in my
home country, Italy.. Lol:)

------
vigile_
My personal pronostic. Poor people will start to act as rich people... They
will start to "decide" what they are doing of their time! ;-)

~~~
tosseraccount
Why work if housing, food and health care are free?

Maybe a little under the table cash for a couple of extras.

Otherwise, why bother?

~~~
rdc12
How many people are capable of doing nothing thou, 9x% of people will still
find something productive (either in the current commercial sence or more the
art/craft sence) or find someother way to find satisfy their more personal
needs/desires.

There is an anecdote of a Canadian town that tried (for ~1 year) this during
the 80's and one of the people they focussed one, got a job as the janitor at
the local high school and loved it so much, that by choice he was there post
retirment age.

[1] [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-mincome-experiment-
daup...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-mincome-experiment-dauphin)
(same trial, different story)

~~~
vigile_
I agree with you. Thank you for the link and let's see how our Dutch friends
play the game! ;-)

